# can I add a diy soil/clay peat/clay mix to an already set up tank?



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

typical plants and several different mosses.

varied Anubias, a couple different swords, a Cryptocoryne or two, ferns, Fissidens for floor, varieties of liverwort and Nymphaeaceae. Haven't decided on exact specimens. Do I need to be more specific?

Tank is already cycling with a dozen neons, plants and some dw. Is it near impossible to add a soil/clay diy substrate or one with peat. would it just be a disaster if I raked the gravel to one side after taking out plants/wood and added substrate and then repeated on other side. would it just be all in the water and is more mess than Its worth. could I use the eco complete that way if i spent the money.

or is my best bet to hook up my new lighting when it arrives and try fert tabs and flourish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What would happen is you would have a muddy mess. I wouldn't advise it.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

If you add it with water in it will be a disaster, if you drain the tank, carefully add it in, and VERY carefully add water back, it will probably work out pretty well; and the plants will grow great. 

Just be prepared to host your fishes somewhere else like a 5 gal bucket or another tank while you do all this and get the water safe for them again.


----------



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

yes I am trying to step into advanced keeping but am caught in the middle of trying to get the tank started and cycling. If drained, how long would I have to keep fish alive in a bucket to get everything together and running?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

I would suggest draining the tank. If you have never used peat before, be forewarned that you will want to boil it first, otherwise it will want to float. A couple alternatives to draining the tank exist, such at adding root tabs or gell caps filled with dirt, but your results will be MUCH better if you drain the tank, pull the gravel, layer your soil down, and cap it with the gravel again. If you dont put a layer of sand between the soil and gravel, some of it will come up into the water. It will settle and clear up eventually, but it may take quite a while to do so. So far as the fish go, i find that it doesnt take long for the tank to recycle again, but its different from tank to tank. You will have to use test kits to verify the cycle.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

One thing with an established tank you might consider is putting the new substrate in a bucket with water. And just let it set a couple of days to get throughly wet and precipitate out.

Just a thought.

Worth at most .02


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

djwagz said:


> yes I am trying to step into advanced keeping but am caught in the middle of trying to get the tank started and cycling. If drained, how long would I have to keep fish alive in a bucket to get everything together and running?


At worst a week, depending on what type of substrate you use. If you use eco, it will probably settle very quickly at so maybe a day or two. 

But if you use the peat clay soil thing I wouldn't know, but I would say 2-4 days.... just guestimating. To keep your fish in a 5 gal bucket, put some plants in with them, put airstone in if you have it (pumping air obviously) and change the water at least 50% each day. Small changes throughout the day work well too.

And also put your heater in the bucket if they are tropical fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

CoralBandit, there is no need for attacking another member who is trying to help.


----------

